# perfekter Bionicon- Service



## Georg Kress (27. September 2007)

Das muss ich jetzt schon mal loswerden. Ich hatte Probleme mit Luftverlust in meiner Gabel. Bike- Edison! Also flugs Bionicon angerufen. Das Problem war schnell lokalisiert-das Ventil am Adapter des Bionicon- Systems. Zack- 2 Tage später hatte ich ein neues Ventil- kostenlos. Leider brachte der Tausch des Ventils keine befriedigende Lösung- nach wie vor Luftverlust. Anruf plus Mails an Bionicon- eine Woche später war ein neuer Adapter da, incl aller Anschlüsse und nem neuen Ventil und jetzt kommts-KOSTENLOS. Und das in ner Zeit wo man für jeden Furz zahlen muss!!!!!! Ich hatte das nicht erwartet, ich hätte den Adapter auch bezahlt. Deswegen singe ich hier auch das hohe Lied auf den Bionicon Service: ausführliche, geduldige Beratung, korrekte Analyse des Problems, schnelle, befriedigende Lösung und als Sahnehäubchen: Keine Kosten. 
Mehr geht nicht!!!! Thanx!!!!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (29. September 2007)

@Bionicon,

da muss ich auch gleich mit einsteigen. Ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen mit Eurem Service gemacht. So etwas gibt es woanders nicht. Nur weiter so und merci vielmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (26. Oktober 2007)

An alle Interessierten : 

Wir haben ab nÃ¤chstem Jahr Veranstaltungen fÃ¼r alle Fahrer
und solche die es werden wollen. 

Da wir gesehen haben, wieviel mehr Freude wir Euch teilweise schenken kÃ¶nnen, kann man sich ab sofort voranmelden - 
Wir werden 2-3 Wochenenden anbite, an denen Wir Technik, Trails und Hintergrundwissen zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. 
Preis wird bei ca. 150â¬ - 250â¬ liegen.

Also: email an [email protected]

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## promillesepp (11. Januar 2008)

Hier noch ein Beitrag zum Bionicon Service.
Luftschlauch abgerissen, Bionicon angerufen,E-mail geschickt,zwei Tage später waren die Teile da. Super. Ohne guten Service ist das Bike nur die Hälfte wert und den gibt es heute leider selten. Ich hoffe das bei wachsender Firma die Zeit für den netten persönlichen Service bleibt. 

Danke und Gruß
Joachim


----------



## bionicon (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Fahrer und Kunden und immer wieder Freunde, 

Wir bemühen uns so zu arbeiten und solange Ihr uns helft kleine Macken auszugleichen und immer wieder mit fReude zu arbeiten, werden wir das auch weiter so handhaben ! Wenn so wenig kaputt geht, können wir Euch persönlich Rede aund Antwort stehen und die Erstzteile kostenlos rausschicken. 

Gute Fahrt

Euer Andi Schmidt


----------



## RupertM (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

  die sehr positive Einschätzung von Bionicon bzw. meines Bionicon Händlers kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Bei mir ist jedenfalls einiges schiefgegangen:

  Mein Golden Willow I wiegt in meiner Wunschkonfiguration deutlich mehr als zugesagt. 
  Schaltung war am kaum zu benutzen. Die Hälfte der Ritzel  ließ sich nicht schalten.
  Die Tubeless Reifen verlieren sehr schnell Luft.
  Eine  Bremse funktioniert nicht korrekt. Ein Reparaturversuch hat nicht geholfen. Jetzt ist das Bike gerade mal wieder beim Händler.
  Reparaturtermine wurden wiederholt nicht eingehalten.
  Sattelstütze lässt sich nicht dauerhaft fixieren, bzw. nur mit sehr viel Kraft.

  Das ganze zieht sich jetzt seit einem dreiviertel Jahr hin und weder der Händler, noch Bionicon scheinen an einem zufriedenen Kunden sehr interessiert zu sein.

  Grüße
  Rupert


----------



## Oigi (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Rupert,

ich weiß wie es anderen Fahrern geht, aber die obigen Aussagen lassen die Vermutung zu, dass ausgerechnet du ein "Montagsbike" bekommen hast. Ich denke solche Sachen passieren immer mal. Dass Bionicon sich alle Mühe gibt ihre Kunden bestmöglich zu bedienen steht wohl außer Frage (Beratung, Händlerschulung, Workshop).

Ich habe mein Supershuttle Framekit mit einer kleinen Macke in der OB auf dem Oberrohr bekommen. Da hat keiner gefragt wer das war oder wie die da hinkommt...innerhalb von zwei Wochen konnte ich mich an einem neuen  tadellosen Rahmen erfreuen.

@Bionicon: Ihr macht eure Sache top-weiter so.

Oigi


----------



## sunabar (1. Juli 2008)

Die Probleme die du hast sollte eigentlich den Händler in den Griff bekommen. Wenn der weder ne Schaltung einstellen noch ne Bremse reparieren kann oder Reparaturtermine nicht einhält, würde ich mir nen neuen Händler suchen. 
Weiß Bionicon von den Problemen mit dem Händler ?


----------



## bionicon (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Rupert, 

Ich verstehe deinen Ärger, aber einige Details muss Ich zur Verteidigung hier auch loswerden. Einige deiner Veränderungen sind nicht serienmäßig und sind kein Bionicon spezifisches Problem. Wir verbauen keine Tubelessreifen und dass Gänge nicht schaltbar sind oder Bremsen nicht funktionieren, sind einfach auch die Komponentenhersteller zu befragen. 
Unsere bikes werden von der Bike auf einer geeichten Waage abgemessen und wir geben meistens sogar ein geringes Mehrgewicht an- wenn Laufradsätze umgebaut werden und Tubelesssysteme benutzt werden, kann es bauartbedingt schon zu Toleranzen kommen. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin Ich mir relativ sicher deinen Problemfall zu kennen, allerdings finde Ich es kritisch hier so zu argumentieren. 
Ich denke man sollte sich klare Ziele mit dem Händler setzen, was jetzt gelöst werden muss. Ich kann z.B aus deiner Beschwerde nicht klar erkennen, was wir als Hersteller hier machen können. 
Also, Ich werde jetzt mal sehen, was da gerade gespielt wird und dann ist das Problem auch gelöst - 
Es geht ja darum, dass Du Spaß hast mit dem Bike. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## RupertM (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andi,

schön dass Du dich so schnell meldest, das freut mich sehr. Ja, Du kennst den Fall, wir hatten 2x telefoniert.

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass das Problem wohl hauptsächlich beim Händler zu suchen ist, aber ich denke mir halt, dass ihr da schon ein wenig Einfluss habt?

Das Übergewicht ist das Hauptproblem, hat aber nichts mit dem Kataloggewicht in der der Standardkonfiguration zu tun, sondern mit dem nach Beratung durch den Händler angegebenen und versprochenen Maximalgewicht in der empfohlenen und gewählten Ausstattung. (Die genaue Konfiguration hat der Händler vorgeschlagen, nicht ich!)

Dass mal irgeneine Komponente nicht funktioniert, ist natürlich auch nicht die Schuld von Bionicon, aber zumindest sollte die Reparatur beim Händler funktionieren und vor allem die Terminkoordination verläßlich sein.

Grüße
Rupert


----------



## souldriver (3. Juli 2008)

Kann den Bionicon-Service noch nicht recht einschätzen. Auf den Ersatz für die defekte Zugstufenkartusche aus meinen Supershuttle FR warte ich (und mit mir mein Händler) jetzt schon etwa 4 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. Juli 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> Kann den Bionicon-Service noch nicht recht einschätzen. Auf den Ersatz für die defekte Zugstufenkartusche aus meinen Supershuttle FR warte ich (und mit mir mein Händler) jetzt schon etwa 4 Wochen



Nur nicht verzagen. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass Bionicon gerade keine Zugstufenkartusche auf Lager hat, weil wieder irgendetwas auf dem Weltmarkt vergriffen ist und die Lieferanten Lieferschwierigkeiten haben. Denn ansonsten hättest Du sie schon. Was da ist, geht auch so rasch als möglich raus. 

Das bedeutet eben, dass Bionicon immer erfolgreicher wird. Hätten Sie nur Ladenhüter, würden sie sofort liefern können. Auf einen neuen Ferrari musst Du vermutlich auch 6-12 Monate warten. Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei Deiner Zugstufenkartusche nicht so lange dauert. Letztes Jahr kam meine Kartusche auch erst 6 Wochen später als mein Edison. Fahren und Spass haben kannst Du ja trotzdem.


----------



## guruW (3. Juli 2008)

Bei mir war es genauso wie bei Nicki-Nitro, die mitbestellte Kartusche wurde erst einige Wochen später nachgeliefert. Vielleicht muss das so sein? 
Klar, dass man alles komplett haben will, aber die Wartezeit lässt sich auch ohne Kartusche gut überbrücken! 
greez guru


----------



## eugenbacher (8. Juli 2008)

Interessant, schon wieder einer dem die Sattelstütze beim GW hineinrutscht .................


----------



## souldriver (9. Juli 2008)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Interessant, schon wieder einer dem die Sattelstütze beim GW hineinrutscht .................



Und einer beim Supershuttle


----------



## Helltone (9. Juli 2008)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Interessant, schon wieder einer dem die Sattelstütze beim GW hineinrutscht .................



Meine Sattelstütze beim GW senkt sich auch ab und das nervt ziemlich. Jetzt habe ich mal etwas Fett abgewischt und alles noch einmal festgezogen und es funktioniert derzeit. Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten. Mit dem Service von Bionicon habe ich immer super Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf Wunsch wurde mir ein Edison zum Testen zugeschickt und das finde ich einfach super kundenorientiert!

Gruß an alle
Helltone


----------



## RupertM (11. Juli 2008)

Nur ein kurzes Update:

Mein GW ist jetzt dann das 4 Wochenende nach dem ursprünglich versprochenen Abholtermin (19.06.) bei smile n'cycles.

Ergebnisse aus den Telefongesprächen:
- Kein Leihrad vorhanden/frei
- keine andere, gebrauchte Bremse für zwischendurch vorhanden
- neue Bremse wird nicht montiert
- Formula ist Schuld, ich könne ja selbst mal da hinmailen
- ach so: es tut ihm leid...


Grüße
Rupert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomtom333 (11. Juli 2008)

Helltone schrieb:


> Meine Sattelstütze beim GW senkt sich auch ab und das nervt ziemlich. Jetzt habe ich mal etwas Fett abgewischt und alles noch einmal festgezogen und es funktioniert derzeit. Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten. Gruß an alle
> Helltone



Hi,

hab zwar keine Erfahrung in dieser Anwendung, aber man kann es ja mal probieren mit der Paste die zur Erhöhung des Reibungswiederstandes bei der Montage von Karbonteilen eingesetzt wird. (Sollte Händler in Werkstätte haben!)

CU, Tom


----------



## RupertM (21. Juli 2008)

[FONT="]Hallo zusammen,[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="]eine gute Nachricht:[/FONT] 
  [FONT="]Ich habe am Donnerstag mein[/FONT] [FONT="]GW nach[/FONT] [FONT="]rd. 5 Wochen Reparaturzeit[/FONT] [FONT="]von Smile n Cycles in Puchheim[/FONT] [FONT="]wieder zurückbekommen und die Bremse funktioniert.[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT] 
  [FONT="]Wegen des Luftverlustes der Reifen hat[/FONT] [FONT="]Erwin von Smile n Cycles dann noch angemerkt, dass[/FONT] [FONT="]das Ventil des DT Swiss Tubeless Kits[/FONT] [FONT="]dafür[/FONT] [FONT="]verantwortlich[/FONT] [FONT="]sei und er mir ein Ventil zum Austauschen zuschicken wird. Warum die knapp[/FONT] [FONT="]5 Wochen Reparaturdauer nicht ausgereicht haben, um ein Ventil zu besorgen und einzubauen, konnte er mir nicht erklären.[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="]Leider[/FONT] [FONT="]hat mir[/FONT] [FONT="]Erwin[/FONT] [FONT="]ebenfalls[/FONT] [FONT="]nicht[/FONT] [FONT="]mitgeteilt,[/FONT] [FONT="]dass der Hinterreifen jetzt nicht mehr alle 1-2 Tage die[/FONT] [FONT="]Luft verliert wie vor der Reparatur, sondern alle ca. 15 Minuten. Super, ich hatte echt viel Spass beim Biken. (Ich[/FONT] [FONT="]hatte Erwin ausdrücklich erzählt, dass ich über das Wochenende Biketouren geplant habe,[/FONT] [FONT="]und das Rad dringend brauche.)[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="]An dieser Stelle eine Frage nach Gmund:[/FONT] 
  [FONT="]Hallo Andi,[/FONT] 
  [FONT="]hast Du mal mit dem Erwin[/FONT] [FONT="]gesprochen, was er[/FONT] [FONT="]zu meinem Fall[/FONT] [FONT="]eigentlich[/FONT] [FONT="]sagt?[/FONT] [FONT="]Bist Du[/FONT] [FONT="]am weiteren Fortgang[/FONT] [FONT="]interessiert, oder[/FONT] [FONT="]eher[/FONT] [FONT="]der Meinung, dass das[/FONT] [FONT="]ausschließlich eine Sache[/FONT] [FONT="]zwischen dem Händler und mir ist?[/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="]Grüße aus München[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Rupert[/FONT]


----------



## souldriver (24. Juli 2008)

souldriver schrieb:


> Kann den Bionicon-Service noch nicht recht einschätzen. Auf den Ersatz für die defekte Zugstufenkartusche aus meinen Supershuttle FR warte ich (und mit mir mein Händler) jetzt schon etwa 4 Wochen



Die Kartusche ist inzwischen da und funktioniert auch gut.
Nach dem Entfetten der Sattelstütze rutscht diese nun auch nicht mehr durch und das Finden der passenden Uphill-Position klappt jetzt auch schon besser.
Wird Zeit, dass das Rad mal ins "richtige" Gelände kommt.
Es ist übrigens leichter als von Bionicon angegeben (mein Händler hat 15,5 kg incl. Pedale gewogen), allerdings mit drei Kettenblättern und XT-Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer und XT-Trigger. Dafür vorne mit großer Scheibe.


----------



## häri__ (25. Juli 2008)

`n Abend!

ein weiteres Beispiel für perfekten Bionicon Service siehe hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348459

und das ohne Kosten!!
Hut ab u. Danke.


----------



## RupertM (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

leztendlich ist mir der Händler entgegengekommen und hat einen XT LRsatz montiert. Das Rad ist deutlich leichter geworden und funktioniert hats auch ganz gut.

Leider ist das Rad in Sardinien geblieben... Wenn also einer auf ebay IT ein schwarzes GoldenWillow sieht, sagt den Carabinieri Bescheid.

Schöne Grüße
Rupert


----------



## Oigi (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann nur sagen: Hut ab und ein dickes fettes Lob an den Bionicon-Service.

Ich habe bei meiner Gabel Spiel in der Standrohreinheit festgestellt. Dann kurz mit Arne telefoniert. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer schwer...drum das Casting zur Begutachtung eingeschickt und schon eine Woche spaeter brachte mir der UPS-Mann ein nagelneues auf Kulanz getauschtes Casting. 

Das ist perfekter Service.

Danke

Oigi


----------



## Mentor (14. April 2009)

Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein.

4 Tage vor Ostern...super Wetter in Sicht und meine Doubleagent spricht
quasi nur noch an wenn sie lustig ist.
Mehrfaches schmieren mit Neverstick bringt jeweils nur kurze Besserung.
Kurzer Anruf bei Arne vom Bionicon Technik Team:

_"Kein Thema wir schicken Dir ein neues, frisch gefettetes Gabelcasting zu.
Einfach austauschen und wieder Spass haben"._

2Tage später arbeitet meine Doubleagent mit dem neuen Casting sensibler
den je...

Für diesen Super-Service setzt es von mir eine 1 mit ***.

Hab mich jetzt auf die Warteliste für die optionale Zugstufe setzen lassen.
Bin gespannt wann diese wieder lieferbar sein wird.

Ein fettes DANKE an Arne und das Bionicon Team.... macht weiter so.


----------



## achtalperle (4. Mai 2009)

Hy,
nach dem ich mich seit einigen Wochen hier im Forum heimlich "herumgelesen" habe, war ich nun heute bei meinem Händler und habe mir ein Golden Willow bestellt. Nicht zu letzt wegen dem guten Service von Bionicon und weil mich dieses Bike einfach überzeugt.
Zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Bionicon:
Zwei Mails gegen je 22.00 Uhr zu Bionicon gesendet. 12 h später, also um 10.00 Uhr des nächsten Tages, waren beide Mails zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit beantwortet. Top! weiter so


----------



## catalyst (5. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, bisher gab´s nix zu meckern bei Service und Support. Aber jetzt hätte ich dann doch noch eine Frage an BIONICON / Andi:

Wie erkenne ich ob meine TA Gabel von der Rückrufaktion betroffen ist? Gibt´s da Seriennummern oder Merkmale an der Gabel? Ich habe meine normale DA im Supershuttle im Dezember gegen eine TA austauschen lassen und wüsste jetzt gerne (ich fahre Sonntag in die Berge!!) ob ich da jetzt potenziell die Möglichkeit habe mit Hilfe der Gabelbrücken-Vollbremsung eine Abgang über den Lenker zu machen, oder ob bei meiner Gabel alles okay ist.

Mei Händler konnte mir letzte Woche auch nicht weiterhelfen. Der wusste nicht mal davon, obwohl er selber eine TA in seinem Edison verbaut hat.


----------



## guruW (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Catalyst,

ich dem Fall würde ich an deiner Stelle mal direkt bei Bionicon durchklingeln, sonst bekommst du die Antwort erst nächste Woche. 

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (6. Mai 2009)

Neben dem fahren eines wunderbaren Bikes, kann auch ich vom drumherum Positives berichten.

Am Sonntag hat sich meinem Schaltwerk ein fieser Ast in den Weg gestellt. 
Schaltwerk hat direkt eingehakt und wollte beim Ast bleiben. 
Gott sei Dank hat das Schaltauge in dem Fall gemacht was es soll und ist gebrochen 

Aber da hing es dann nun nutzlos rum, das Schaltwerk. Und die Sonntagstour mit den Buddys war für mich natürlich beendet. Aufgeregt, geärgert, Verzweifelung. Mit Bionicon Edison SINGLESPEED dann die 10Km nach Hause gefahren; mit der Erkenntnis die falsche Übersetzung gewählt zu haben... (vorne Mitte hinten 5. Ritzel bringt nicht mehr als Tempo 15 Km/h!! und das ist echt lahm)

Den Tag dann etwas frustiert zu Ende gebracht und am Montag morgen so gegen 10 bei Bionicon angerufen (früher lohnt nicht, ist noch keiner da).
Meine Verzweiflung am Telefon muss recht deutlich rübergekommen sein, denn Claudia sagte in Psychiater-tauglicher Manier, ich solle mir keine Sorgen machen; Sie tütet ein neues Schaltauge gleich für mich ein und so wäre mein Bike dann rechtzeitig zum Wochenende wieder bereit.
Heute, Mittwoch gab es dann Bionicon Post! 
Bike ist wieder heile. 

Was mich wirklich freut,  ist die unkomplizierte pragmatische Handhabung meines Falls (keine Vorkasse; Mail, Fax, o.ä.) Und der Preis fürs Schaltauge ist nebenbei mit rund 10EUR auch noch vergleichsweise günstig!

Andi, wenn du das hier liest, lieben Gruß an deine Schwester.

So muss es sein.

Andererseits muss ich allerdings schon sagen, dass mein Start als Bionicon Besitzer etwas ruppelig war. Da hatte ich echt den Eindruck ich bin zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Aber dieser Fred ist ja nur für Positives da, von daher halte ich mich zurück. Am Ende gab es auch eine seeeehr versöhnliche Geste vom Tegernsee!!!


----------



## bionicon (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Bionicon Besitzer, 

Danke für Euer Feedback - Wenn Ihr noch Anregungen habt: Immer her damit !
Eines muss Ich ja sagen: Wir sind zwischen acht und neun da - und mehr als ans Telefon 
gehen geht ja auch nicht. 

Aber jetzt habe Ich noch ein Schmankerl für Euch: 
 Wer sich jetzt bei mir meldet bekommt die Workshopanmeldung und auch die Anmeldung für die "Wallfahrt" am Tegernsee . 

Neugierig !? 

Meldet Euch unter: [email protected]


Schönen Gruß 
Euer Andi Schmidt


----------



## eugenbacher (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal wieder für die schnelle und KOSTENLOSE Hilfe bei Arne und dem ganzen BIONICON Team bedanken.

An alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich ein Bionicon zu leisten, abgesehen von der inovativen Technik ist schon alleine der Service es Wert ein Bionicon zu fahren.

Gruß

Eugenbacher


----------



## robby (22. Februar 2011)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal wieder für die schnelle und KOSTENLOSE Hilfe bei Arne und dem ganzen BIONICON Team bedanken.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## mtb-active (22. Februar 2011)

Kann ich nur bestaetigen 
Die Jungs (und Maedels) um Arne sind echt gut

Saludos de Tenerife


----------



## mäxx__ (23. Februar 2011)

...und vergesst mir "unseren Renä" nicht!!!

Der Mann ist sehr freundlich, reagiert trotz Stress sehr schnell und meldet sich sobald es ihm die Zeit erlaubt, auf emails.


----------



## mäxx__ (13. September 2012)

Muss mal wieder den Bionicon Service loben!!

Habe am Freitag im Bikepark meine Aheadkappe verloren, weiss der Geier, wie das passieren konnte.
Am Samstag gegen 9.00 Uhr bei Bionicon angerufen und sofort hatte ich einen freundlichen Mitarbeiter an der Strippe
Der Kollege war der Markus Trinkl - er hat mir sofort eine neue Kappe zugeschickt!

Jungs, ihr seid Klasse!!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. September 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! 
Dieses Frühjahr ging meine Zugstufendämpfung der Spezial Agent Gabel an meinem Ironwood kaputt, innerhalb weniger Tage hatte ich - auf Garantie - meinen Gabelholm samt neuer Katusche zurück 
Auch hier hat Renä alles mögliche getan, einfach klasse der Service bei Bionicon!


----------



## Mentor (13. September 2012)

Doch das ist so wie Ihr sagt und geht weit über das Sebstverständliche oder über die normale Kundenbetreuung hinaus. Man hat eben keine Theoretiker oder Hotlinemitarbeiter am Telefon sondern die Leute die die Bikes zu dem machen 
was sie sind. Die Leute die die Bikes auch selbst fahren....

Da weiss jeder über was er spricht-und das macht es so einfach.

Man kanns nicht oft genug sagen das die Leut einen klasse Job machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann den super Service nur bestätigen.
Jedemal wird schnell und unkompliziert geholfen, auch bei großen Baustellen. Bei mir wurde sogar der Urlaub gerettet, ich habe nur einen Tag opfern müssen um vom Kalderersee zum Tegernsee zu fahren um eine umfassende Reparatur durchführen zu lassen, dannach ging der Urlaub weiter, mit einem instandgesetzten fast neuen Bike.

Sollten mal Kleinteile im Centbereich benötigt werden, bei mir waren es die 2 Federringe an der Gabel, so werden diese schnell und in meinem Fall kostenfrei zugesendet.

So hält man sich seine Kundschaft.
Bikes verkaufen können die meisten gut. Wichtig ist, wie positiv man sich im Bereich Kundenservice von der Masse abhebt. Und hier ist Bionicon top.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## damage0099 (20. September 2012)

Den Service habe ich nun schon wieder in Anspruch nehmen müssen, bisher eigentlich immer aus eigenen Fehlern oder Unfällen 

Wie die letzten Male auch, hatte ich am nächsten Tag nach dem freundlichen Telefonat meine Ersatzteile in der Hand.

Die Jungs sind echt klasse! und halten auch, was sie versprechen!

Besser geht's nimmer! Macht weiter so


----------



## jobo1982 (21. September 2012)

Ich möchte ebenfalls mal die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich bei Bionicon für den tollen und kulanten Service bedanken! macht weiter so!!!


----------



## bionicon (30. September 2012)

Danke ! ! !


----------



## Promontorium (30. September 2012)

Hab' ein kleines Problem bei meinem SS und bevor ich's am Telefon erklär', 
mach ich's kurz hier:

Vorderradbremse im Stand gezogen ---> das Vorderrad dreht sich einen halben bis ganzen cm vor, wenn man nach vorne schiebt!

ALLES ist fest, hab's genau kontrolliert!!!

Wer hat 'ne Idee?


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2012)

Hast du nach dem drehenden cm volle Bremsleistung, also ein richtig festes Vorderrad?

Dreht sich die Bremsscheibe mitsamt Rad noch ca. 1cm?

Öl an Bremsscheibe?

Vllt. neue Bremsbeläge verbaut, die zu viel Spiel haben?

Speichenspannung in Ordnung?

Bremsscheibe richtig fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (30. September 2012)

Ja, das Vorderrad ist fest! 

Und nein, die Bremsscheibe dreht sich nach dem Anliegen der Beläge keinen mm mehr, nur noch das Rad. Die Bremsscheibe ist fest drauf, auch oben alle Schauben. Der Steuersatz ist ebenfalls fest, dort konnte ich auch kein Spiel feststellen.

Es sind keine neuen Beläge verbaut, die Bremse wurde auch nicht entlüftet in letzter Zeit. Öl an der Bremsscheibe durch Undichtigkeit ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Es ist keine Zugstufe verbaut!
Die Speichenspannung müßte ich checken!

Für mich fühlt es sich so an, als sei innerhalb der Gabel etwas ausgeschlagen/abgenudelt/sonstwie im Allerwertesten. Aber was und wie teuer???


----------



## damage0099 (30. September 2012)

tja, das ist als Ferndiagnose nicht mehr zu sagen...
Vllt. Buchsenspiel vom Casting / Tauchrohren?


----------



## mtb-active (30. September 2012)

Welche Bremse fährst Du? Ich hatte auch schon etwas Spiel der Bremsbeläge im Sattel.


----------



## Promontorium (30. September 2012)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Welche Bremse fährst Du? Ich hatte auch schon etwas Spiel der Bremsbeläge im Sattel.



Die Vorgänger-XT (BR-M 775).
Nur: die Scheibe ist, wie erwänt, nach sattem Anliegen der Beläge blockiert, d.h. gegenüber dem Bremssattel (nicht gegenüber den Belägen) findet kein Spiel statt!


----------



## Promontorium (20. Oktober 2012)

So, habe die Ursache dieses meines Problems gefunden:

Die Nieten, mit denen der Reibring meiner Scheibe am Spider befestigt ist, sind allesamt locker. Da wackelt zwar nix großartig, der Reibring läßt sich aber gegenüber dem Spider sozusagen minimal parallelverschieben. Senkrecht zur Scheibe ist aber alles fest wie gesagt!
Diese Parallelverschiebung wirkt sich dann auf den doch wesentlich größeren Felgendurchmesser (im Vgl. zum Scheibendurchmesser) so aus, daß aus den paar mm 1 - 1,5 cm Rollstrecke werden!
Shit das!


Edit: Die vordere war keine ICE TEC-Scheibe, sondern eine ganz normalsterbliche Shimano-Stahlscheibe mit Aluspider. Habe sie jetzt gegen eine neue ICE TEC-Scheibe, die ich mal günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen habe, getauscht. Jetzt wackelt nix mehr, das vermeintliche Steuersatzspiel ist passé! Die Spider-Scheiben haben öfters Probleme mit gelockerten Nieten - warum wird so ein Mist, der ja nun mal sicherheitsrelevant ist, noch hergestellt? Weiß der Himmel!


----------



## flohupfer (11. November 2012)

Bin beeindruckt vom Super-Service und den Youtube-Anleitungen.

Meine Edison-Gabel ging etwas schwer, die einfache Anleitung zum Gabelservice in Youtube befolgt: Hilft nicht viel weil die Federkartusche ruckelt. Nach kurzer Mail-Rückfrage die Kartusche eingeschickt und nach ein paar Tagen für ein Butterbrot und ein Ei perfekt gewartet zurückbekommen. Die Youtube-Anleitung zum Zusammenbau hilft auch hier beim Aus- und Einbau: Links(!)gewinde handfest anziehen.

Jetzt schluckt sie die Wurzeln wieder weg wie nix.

Danke an das Team 
Florian


----------



## stefan1067 (29. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich muß wieder einmal ein ganz dickes Lob für den Service von Bionicon loswerden.
Ich habe an meinem neuen Alva 160 aus versehen das Gewinde an der unteren Dämferaufnahme überdreht. 
Eine neue Wippe habe ich gleich bei Arne bestellt( der leider 2Tage nicht da war).Gestern
bekam ich die Mail das die Wippe unterwegs ist und bezahlen darf ich sie bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Tegernsee.
Über so einen tollen Service freue ich mich immer wieder.
Tolle Bikes,tolle Technik und dazu ein sehr guter Service.Was braucht man mehr ?
Endlich Frühling ! Dann wäre alles perfekt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## 321Stefan (5. April 2013)

Ein ganz großes DANKESCHÖN an Bionicon.

Ich war heute das erste mal in der Zentrale am Tegernsee.
Hatte das Gefühl die Gabel läuft nicht mehr sauber (ruckelt leicht)
Kurzer Anruf - komm einfach vorbei wir schaun uns das an.
Gesagt, getan.
Bike rein in´s Auto und ab.
In der Werkstatt wurde sofort die Gabel-Kartusche ausgebaut, zerlegt, neu abgeschmiert, Dichtungen gewechselt und auf Dichtigkeit geprüft.
Kartusche wieder eingebaut. Läuft wieder perfekt.
War sehr schön zu sehen mit welcher Sorgfalt der Sepp da arbeitet.
Hat mir alles super gezeigt und erklärt. (Bin selbst seit 30 Jahren Schrauber)
Ein Arbeitsplatz der perfekt sauber ist und Liebe zur Arbeit haben mich schon sehr beeindruckt. Kompliment Sepp.

Ich kann nur allen den Service von Bionicon empfehlen, besser geht es nicht.

Nochmals vielen Dank dafür.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## schneller Emil (6. April 2013)

und auch noch hier die frage: 
Hat jemand von euch die reach und stack werte vom Supershuttle in M zur Hand?
danke im voraus!
emil


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2013)

Und wieder: Perfekter Service.
Sehr netter Tel-Kontakt, Gewünschte Teile gingen sofort raus, alles paßte, einfach nur top!

Macht weiter so  Großer  nach oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (17. Mai 2013)

Tach auch,

ich muss nun mal ne Lanze gegen Bionicon brechen.

Bei meiner Gabel vom SS, die Gabel ist eine TA, sind nun Laufbuchsen ausgeschlagen, ca.5000km.
Hat mich zwar etwas gewunder aber o.K.
Nun wollte mein Händler neue Buchsen bestellen, aber Buchsen gibt es nicht, man muss für teures Geld ein komplett neues Gabelunterteil kaufen, da angeblich, laut Bionicon, zu viel kaputt gemacht wird, wenn man da die Buchsen kauft und einbaut.

Sorry Bionicon, das ist total daneben, und reine Abzocke.
Mache ich es selber, und dabei die Buchsen oder was anderes kaputt ist das mein Problem, und wenn Ihr so wenig Vertrauen in Eure Händler habt, dass die das können, dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter.

Mit den Proplemen die ich in der Vergangenheit gehabt habe, bisher habt Ihr immer schnell und im Rahmen der Garantie geholfen, und nun das, verliere ich das Vertrauen in Bionicon, und sehe hier, sobald die Garantie erlischt ist nur Abzocke.

Ich weiss eins, mein nächstes Bike ist kein Bionicon mehr.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2013)

@Nasi: Laß mal den Händler weg  .
Ruf persönlich bei Bionicon an, und du wirst sehen, daß du "nicht für teures Geld" ein neues Casting kaufen mußt! 

"Sobald die Garantie erlischt ist es nur Abzocke" => das trifft auf B sowieso nicht zu!
Habe ich jedoch schon bei etlichen "Läden" am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen 

Poste doch bitte, was bei einem "persönlichen" Gespräch rauskam


----------



## Nasi (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

da die Gabel am Samstag ankam habe ich diese nun genommen, und bereit eingebaut.

Ich kenne meinen Händler sehr gut, ist ehr ein freundschaftliches, wie Kunde Händler Verhältniss, und ich weiss wie extrem gut seine Beziehungen zu Bionicon sind. Daher weiss ich, dass er das möglichste versucht hat. Dies sehe ich auch am Preis des Gabelunterteiles, verdient ist dabei von seiner Seite aus nichts mehr. Von daher kann ich eine Abzocke vom Händler zu 100% ausschließen.

Es geht hier nicht so sehr darum das ich mehr Zahlen muss, wie für einen Satz Buchsen, sondern auch darum das der Kunde was Kaufen muss, was für einen Bruchteil der Kosten zu reparieren wäre. 
Es wird der Kunde also gezwungen was zu Kaufen was er nicht möchte und braucht.
Machen wir uns nichts vor, an einem kompletten Gabelunterteil, ist mehr verdient wie mit einem Satz Buchsen, und im Geschäftsleben zählt nur der Umsatz und der Gewinn.

Auch wenn ich anrufe, und anstelle des Gabelunterteiles nun Buchsen bekommen würde, dann muss ich trotzdem sagen, schade wenn man erst so einen Aufstand betreiben muss.

Das mein Händler das Gabelunterteil bestellt hat ist ehr Zufall gewesen, normalerweise mache ich vieles am Bike selber, den Umbau auf das neue Unterteilmhabe ich auch selber gemacht. Würde ich selber anrufen/bestellen, was ich der Vergangenheit auch schon gemacht habe, und die Buchsen alleine bekommen, was machen die jenigen die über Ihren Händler gehen müssen, da sie nicht selber schrauben, das sind dann die gelackmeierten.

Ich finde die Vorgehensweise nicht gut. Ob Bionicon sich so etwas leisten kann oder nicht müssen Sie selber wissen, aber Freunde/Kunden schafft man sich so nicht.

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## Atos62 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ausgeschlagene Buchsen nach 5000 km, das finde ich interessant.
Hab jetzt über 30.000 hm runter und die Dinger sind immer noch stramm.


----------



## bionicon (21. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich denke dazu sollte ich kurz Stellung nehmen. Leider haben wir keine Möglichkeit die Buchsen einzeln zu verkaufen oder einzupressen. Das haben wir uns nicht so ausgesucht. Wir kaufen die Tauchrohreinheit bei SR-Suntour. SR-Suntour verkauft auch uns die Buchsen nicht einzeln. Laut SR-Suntour kann man beim entfernen und neu einpressen der Buchsen leicht zu viel Magnesium abschaben, so dass es auch uns von SR-Suntour nicht erlaubt ist die Buchen zu wechseln.
Diejenigen die schon öfter mit unserem Service zu tun hatten, wissen, dass wir immer versuchen unsere Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, hier ist es uns leider nicht möglich.

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## Promontorium (21. Mai 2013)

Gehört nicht direkt hier her, dennoch: was machen die neuen Gabelentwicklungen?


----------



## bionicon (21. Mai 2013)

so gut wie abgeschlossen. Gebt uns noch wenige Wochen Zeit.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## trailinger (24. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre u.a. ein SS mit der Double Agent. Ich habe gehört, dass die Dämpfungskartusche von der SR-Suntour 
RC2 nachgerüstet werden kann. Low-/Highspeeddruckstufe und Zugstufe - das wär jan Träumchen.

Weiß jemand, ob das die hier ist:

http://www.bike-webshop.de/rc2-kartusche-sr-suntour-re-fuer-sf12-durolux-ta-rc2-p-71840.html


----------



## Oigi (24. Mai 2013)

Ich denke nicht, weil eine Durolux eine Einfachbrückengabel ist und die DA eine Doppelbrückengabel. Das macht mMn einen gewaltigen Längenunterschied der Kartusche aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindsch (24. Mai 2013)

Die ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz. Aber es kommt ja bald eine eigene Druckstufe von Bionicon raus. Die passt dann auch von der Länge.


----------



## trailinger (24. Mai 2013)

Im Bikemarkt wird ein Bionicon verkauft (nicht ich), in das eine solche Kartusche eingebaut wurde:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/169435-bionicon-supershuttle-grosze-s-aus-2010

Hab schon gefragt, welche Kartusche das ist und wie das funktionert, bislang kam leider keine Antwort...wenn man sich die Fotos anschaut sieht man unten die Zugstufenverstellung


----------



## Lindsch (24. Mai 2013)

Das sieht nach der Kartusche aus der Suntour Rux aus, die habe ich aber noch nicht einzeln zu kaufen gefunden.
Bilder


----------



## Oigi (24. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung welche kartusche da verbaut ist, aber eine Zugstufenverstellung ist das auf den Bikemarktbildern auch nicht. Sieht aus wie die normale Schraube zum befestigen des Castings.


----------



## trailinger (24. Mai 2013)

Dann wärs also doch die Kartusche: http://www.bike-webshop.de/rc2-kartusche-sr-suntour-re-fuer-sf12-durolux-ta-rc2-p-71840.html

Da steht passend für Rux dabei. Vielleicht mag ja jemand der Tegernseer mal was dazu kundtun...


----------



## Sackmann (24. Mai 2013)

Das ist sicherlich keine RC2 Kartusche der neuen RUX. Die gibt´s erstmal noch nicht zu kaufen und dann wäre die Kartusche auch noch um einiges zu lang und würde vermutlich schon auf Block gehen, bevor die Bionicon Gabel ihre 150mm erreicht. 
Generell passt keine aktuelle SR Kartusche ohne Nachbearbeitung, weil sie 
1. zu kurz sind, da keine Doppelbrücke
2. Nicht das passende Gewinde für die Standrohre haben
Wenn sich also einer die Mühe gemacht hat, eine SR Kartusche in ein Bionicon zu pflanzen, dann geht das immer mit einigen Modifikationen einher.
Dazu kommt, dass man sich auch evtl. damit abfinden muss, dass die Zugstufenverstellung dann nicht mehr extern regelbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (26. Mai 2013)

Sackmann hat Recht. So ist es.

Wartet einfach noch ein bisschen, die neue Kartusche kommt, das ist sicher! Und die kann man dann ohne Bastelei nachrüsten!

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## bonzoo (27. Mai 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Sackmann hat Recht. So ist es.
> 
> Wartet einfach noch ein bisschen, die neue Kartusche kommt, das ist sicher! Und die kann man dann ohne Bastelei nachrüsten!
> 
> ...



Na dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass wir noch diese Saison mit den neuen Kartuschen fahren können


----------



## CubeChristian (28. Juni 2013)

gerade mal wieder mit den Jungs am Tegernsee telefoniert...FAZIT:

Mal wieder richtig zeitgenommen, alle meine "blöde" Fragen gerne und super genau beantwortet! 

Geile Bikes..Geiler Service!

Danke Euch!


----------



## TheBlues (17. Juli 2013)

Donnerstag abend angerufen - dämpferadapter ruckelt n bißchen beim einfahren - samstag war der neue da.

keine diskussionen, nur ne kurze erklärung zum einbau.

so mag ich das


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

Nasi schrieb:


> Ich weiss eins, mein nächstes Bike ist kein Bionicon mehr.
> i



hatte mal ein ironwood(gebraucht). Nach paar Tagen war der blaue Knopf 
knoorke.
Ein Ersatzknopf gab es nicht auf Kulanz, Dafür wollten die rund einen 
Fuchzzgger. 
Bin das Fahrrad 3 h gefahren und habe es dann wieder zum gleichen Preis versilbern können.
( Verkaufsgrund: Die Gabel mit völlig veralteter Technik, war sauber nix. Zudem ist dieses Einkreis-
System nix gescheites für mich. Hab damals einen vollen Hass gehabt. Hätte am Liebsten den 
Vorschlaghammer genommen und den ganzen Karren zu einem Knödel zusammen geschmiedet;
aber 1200 Mäuse gab es dann trotzdem noch. Keine Ahnung, weshalb die ganzen Knaller dafür 
noch rd. 4.000 euro hin gelegt hatten?  fazit: volles Glump )



der lokale Händler fühlt sich auch etwas verarscht. Sein bionicon hat er gerade in der Auslage. Das Alpha wurde schon verkauft. Weiss noch, wie er in höchsten Tönen bionicon her-lobte.....
....heute will er nix mehr wissen, von Bionicon. Ist so..



Neulich beim lokalen Händler noch vorbei gefahren, steht da an der Scheibe...* " RADON - Servicepartner ".*...
( sauber; dann hat man f. d. 130-29er-Slide gleich mal einen Ansprechpartner ? )


.


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hatte mal ein ironwood(gebraucht). Nach paar Tagen war der blaue Knopf
> knoorke.
> Ein Ersatzknopf gab es nicht auf Kulanz, Dafür wollten die rund einen
> Fuchzzgger.
> ...



...so einem Rabauz hätte ich den Knopf auch nicht geschenkt!
Mal ehrlich, hast du wirklich erwartet für ein second hand Bike kostenlos Ersatzteile von Bionicon zu bekommen? Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, den Knopf hättest du razfatz geliefert bekommen ...das nenne ich einen super Service.


----------



## bonzoo (23. Juli 2013)

Der "Kollege" nervt schon im 29er Forum rum. Scheinbar kauft er nur Räder, anstatt die auch mal zu fahren und hat eine gewisse ehh "Affinität" zu Radon, schafft es aber aus unerklärlichen Gründe nicht, sich eins anzuschaffen 

Von daher...


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Juli 2013)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...so einem Rabauz hätte ich den Knopf auch nicht geschenkt!
> Mal ehrlich, hast du wirklich erwartet für ein second hand Bike kostenlos Ersatzteile von Bionicon zu bekommen? Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, den Knopf hättest du razfatz geliefert bekommen ...das nenne ich einen super Service.



na ja, der Hobel war gerade paar Wochen über der Garantie - da hätte man zumindest eine Kulanz erwarten können; bei dem ex-4.000 euro Hobel. 
Nur gut, dass ich nicht die 4.000 euro hin gelegt hatte. Das Einkaufsgeld bekam man auch wieder zurück, so war es eine 0-REchnungs-Sache.
( Zusatz: die 30 mm Steckachse hat mir auch nicht getaugt, weil kein Ersatz schnell beschaffbar - Exotenkram ist alles nix ) 

*Was bleibt*: " *ein Geschmäckle *" 

Für so einen Umschaltknopf einen Fuchzzgger verlangen? tolle Wurst ( Materialwert: 2 euro, Massenprodukt ) 
na ja...

Der lokale Händler ist nun auch weg von dem Laden. Ob der noch Bionicon reparieren will? k.A. ruf da mal an, wg. Radon usw.  Da kann
ich nebenher mal fragen, ob er noch was tut? 
( bionicon ist f. mich gestorben )




bonzoo schrieb:


> Der "Kollege" nervt schon im 29er Forum rum.  Scheinbar kauft er nur Räder, anstatt die auch mal zu fahren und hat  eine gewisse ehh "Affinität" zu Radon, schafft es aber aus  unerklärlichen Gründe nicht, sich eins anzuschaffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was versuchst du wieder zu suggerieren? 
naaah?

1. du meinst wohl das Banshee-forum?  Tolle Wurst - da konnte mir noch Keiner ein einziges Argument nennen, weshalb
ich mir gerade ein Banshee kaufen soll? ( kein einziges Argument )
Da fallen Begriffe, wie Feature, ich soll mir ein Canyon kaufen, weil besser...oder gleich ein Radon. Na dann kauf 
ich mir ein Radon. 
2. Fahre pro Woche rd. 500 km - das muss reichen. Du fährst wohl nur bis zur Eisdiele, zum Posen? 
3. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem 29"er. Ich wollte zuerst ein Ghost mir anschaffen; dann war ein BMC in der näheren Auswahl. Das Canyon 29 schaut nicht schlecht aus. Dann kam das Radon Slide 130 in den Fokus ( zufälligerweise via Canyon-29-Forum ) mit sagenhaften 130 mm Federweg.
Die neueste Info macht micht mich ganz spitz: Canyon 29 mit Carbon-Rahmen ( incl. 6 Jahre Garantie ) Es ist nur 
noch eine Frage der Zeit und des Federweges?

ps. der Markt ist groß


----------



## bonzoo (23. Juli 2013)

Wir können auch mal zusammen zur Eisdiele fahren. Dort kriegst du auch ne Kugel von mir ausgegeben


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Juli 2013)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Wir können auch mal zusammen zur Eisdiele fahren. Dort kriegst du auch ne Kugel von mir ausgegeben



ja, ja  

große Sprüch und sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> na ja, der Hobel war gerade paar Wochen  über der Garantie - da hätte man zumindest eine Kulanz erwarten können;  bei dem ex-4.000 euro Hobel.
> Nur gut, dass ich nicht die 4.000 euro hin gelegt hatte. Das  Einkaufsgeld bekam man auch wieder zurück, so war es eine  0-REchnungs-Sache.
> ( Zusatz: die 30 mm Steckachse hat mir auch nicht getaugt, weil kein Ersatz schnell beschaffbar - Exotenkram ist alles nix )
> 
> ...



Kauf dir besser ein 650B 27,5" wenn AM


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Kauf dir besser ein 650B 27,5" wenn AM



kurz: 650B stirbt aus

warum ein totes Pferd satteln?


----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2013)

Falsch. Es startet erst


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Falsch. Es startet erst



weil das paar Bike-Magazine hoch-loben und froh-locken? 

hmm
Paar Rennfahrer werden gesponsert und nun soll 650 das Non-Plus-Ultra sein?
VW meint mit ihrem Up auch, die hätten das Auto neu erfunden. Beim 650 wurde das Rad wohl auch neu erfunden? ( pfff, alles Marketing )

was gilt: 26 oder 29


----------



## aufgehts (23. Juli 2013)

mal eine kostprobe von.......


santakruzzifix
ex-BMX-Junkie

Benutzerbild von santakruzzifix

Registriert seit: Nov 2011
Ort: NSA; Maryland, US und A
Bike: Aluminiumrahmen, geschweisst in Deutscheland, Stahlrahmen MADE IN GERMANY ( Kotter`s )

Fotos


Standard AW: Antidemokratisches Verhalten gegen Fahrradfahrer
Zitat:
Zitat von halbgott Beitrag anzeigen
Eigentlich hatte ich vor die einfach von dem Weg wegzublasen.
Weil naja.. spezielle Kräfte und so..
ach was...hör lieber Schlager, das ist es nicht wert, mit den
Amateur-Schlaegerinnen sich die Zeit zu vertrödeln....
( die werden in 3 Jahren eh gescheit durch-geramm..lt...in Po-Loch


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2013)

hm.....genug Spam jetzt, oder?


----------



## hamsteralex (23. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hatte mal ein ironwood(gebraucht). Nach paar Tagen war der blaue Knopf
> knoorke.
> Ein Ersatzknopf gab es nicht auf Kulanz, Dafür wollten die rund einen
> Fuchzzgger.
> ...



Hm...dann mal meine Story:

Mir ist nach über zwei Jahren mal der Dämpfer abgekackt...ich war deutlich über die Garantie/Gewährleistung raus. 

Ich hab dann mal freundlich per Mail nachgefragt und sollte den Dämpfer einschicken. Nach einer Woche drückte mir dann der Postbote einen nigelnagelneuen Dämpfer wieder in die Hände...für lau.

Das nur zum Thema "Kulanz"


----------



## Atos62 (24. Juli 2013)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche drückte mir dann der Postbote einen nigelnagelneuen Dämpfer wieder in die Hände...für lau.



Spricht wohl für die Bionicon-Fahrer.
Normalerweise wird so was nach Strich und Faden missbraucht und geht irgendwann nicht mehr.

Noch was: in einer anderen Sportart hat mal ein Hersteller auch auf Direktvertrieb umgestellt. Hinterher wurden die Geräte auf einmal überall madig gemacht. Zufall ?


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (24. Juli 2013)

Ich war mit nem Freund eine Woche zum Biken am Tegernsee. Leider hatten sich in dem sehr steilen Geläuf an meinem Liteville sehr schnell meine Bremsbeläge in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Die Jungs von Bionicon hatten nicht nur Ersatzbeläge für meine Formula, nein ich durfte auch noch für umsonst ihre Werkstatt zum Einbau nutzen. Einen netten Plausch hab's kostenlos dazu! Klasse Typen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juli 2013)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> Ich hab dann mal freundlich per Mail nachgefragt


 
Da schau, der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## hamsteralex (24. Juli 2013)

Ganz ehrlich...vermutlich war der Thread einfach zu positiv. Da kommt der eine oder andere schnell mal drauf ein wenig rumzutrollen...Leute gibt's...


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. Juli 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> mal eine kostprobe von.......
> 
> Benutzerbild von santakruzzifix
> 
> ...




was ist denn das denn wieder für Einer? 


ps. ein Bezahlter ( v. bionicon ) ? evtl.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. Juli 2013)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Hm...dann mal meine Story:
> 
> Mir ist nach über zwei Jahren mal der Dämpfer abgekackt...ich war deutlich über die Garantie/Gewährleistung raus.
> 
> ...




das stimmt doch nicht 
(Meinungsmache)

ps. mich sehen die jedenfalls nicht mehr dort .....
für den Preis dort ...erhält man 2 x Radon Slide 130 mm FW ...
( nur soviel dazu )


----------



## stefan1067 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich denke auch das der Ton die Musik macht.
Wenn es mal Probleme mit meinem Bike gegeben hat haben mir die Jungs vom Tegernsee immer geholfen.
Dämpferkartusche defekt -kostenlos getauscht
Wippe geschrottet -für sehr wenig Geld ein neue bekommen 
Ersatzanschlüsse und Schlauch für das Luftsystem -Preis nicht der Rede wert
Fragen werden am Telefon oder per Mail sehr ausfürlich beantwortet
Und ich brauchte noch nie etwas mit Vorkasse zu bezahlen
Ich kann mich in 6 Jahren mit Bionicon Bikes nur lobend über den Service äußern


----------



## hamsteralex (25. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> das stimmt doch nicht
> (Meinungsmache)
> 
> ps. mich sehen die jedenfalls nicht mehr dort .....
> ...



Ganz ehrlich...dann geh bitte wo anders spielen und nerv hier nicht rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (25. Juli 2013)

Aaaalso Mister Santakruzzifix:

Du schÃ¼rst ja hier schon ganz schÃ¶n Feuer gegen Bionicon. Dass du mit deinem gebrauchten Ironwood Pech gehabt hast, dafÃ¼r kann ja wohl Bionicon nichts. Probegefahren bist du es ja hoffentlich und dann bist du aber auch selbst schuld, wenn du dir so ein Bike mit "vÃ¶llig veralteter Technik oder auch "Glump" kaufst. Sowas merkt man schon beim ersten Fahren, ob es einem taugt oder nicht. Dazu kommt, dass du wohl in einer etwas verkehrten Welt lebst, wenn du meinst, man mÃ¼sste dir einen Ersatzknopf auf Kulanz geben, nachdem du etwas Gebrauchtes erworben hast. Was geht denn eigentlich bei dir ab??? Genau wie einige hier schon angemerkt haben, macht - unter anderem auch bei mir - der Ton die Musik. Und wenn du dich bei Bionicon so angestellt hast wie hier, dann wundert mich da rein gar nichts. 
Wenn du nun meinst der Materialwert des Knopfes betrÃ¤gt 2â¬, dann muss ich Dich aber leider enttÃ¤uschen, denn das bisschen Alu, Plastik und Edelstahl kostet sicher nicht so viel. Da sind wir wohl ein bisschen drunter. Aber anscheindend hast du ja keine ahnung was man mit so einem Material erstmal alles machen muss, um daraus einen so wunderbar funktionellen Knopf zu bekommen. Diese 11 Teile wachsen nÃ¤mlich nicht auf den Tegernseer BÃ¤umen, sondern mÃ¼ssen erstmal gedreht, gefrÃ¤st, geschliffen, gespritzt, anodisiert, zusammengebaut und getestet, ... werden - und das auch noch komplett in Deutschland. Von Massenfertigung sind wir auch noch weit entfernt und im besten Falle haben wir es hier mit einer Serienfertigung zu tun. Also bleib doch mal locker, wenn du davon keine Ahnung hast.

Also: Wenn du mal wirklich was lernen willst und sehen willst, was fÃ¼r ein Aufwand da dahinter steckt, dann bitte komm doch einfach mal bei Bionicon vorbei und lass es dir zeigen. Da bekommst du einen Einblick, den du ansonsten bei KEINER Bikemarke bekommst, weil die diese Teile gar nicht in Eigenregie produzieren. Ansonsten: Einfach mal die Schnauze halten und hier nicht rumflamen. Oder hast du zu viel Zeit in deinem Leben, um dich stÃ¤ndig im Forum deiner Hassmarke aufzuhalten und zu posten. 

Ach ja:
Keiner will dir hier ein Radon abschwatzen! Wenn du es geil findest, dann kauf es dir. Bitte, bitte kauf es Dir! Das sind schicke RÃ¤der, die auch richtig was taugen. Aber lass das GeschwÃ¤tze gegen Bionicon. 
Danke!

Die Einladung steht! Jetzt kannst du deinen Schwanz einziehen oder mal deinen Mann stehen und es den Jungs selbst ins Gesicht sagen. Oder dich doch tatsÃ¤chlich sogar von der Marke Ã¼berzeugen lassen.

GruÃ
Sacki


----------



## Gpunkt (25. Juli 2013)

dem kann man nichts hinzufügen, ich habe  nur positive erfahrung mit dem service von bionicon, ich denke das ist sogar einzigartig in der branche.


Gruß Günter


----------



## Stritzel (25. Juli 2013)

Danke Sacki !! 100% Zustimmung! 
Und an den Herren Santadingenskirchen die Bitte: Mann oder Bankkaufmann?Sei ein Kerl und fahr da mal runter! Hier anonym rumkrakelen kann schließlich jeder!
Schönen Abend an alle, der Sommer ist da!


----------



## Lanzelott (25. Juli 2013)

Dito!


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. Juli 2013)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Du schürst ja hier schon ganz schön Feuer gegen Bionicon. Dass du mit deinem gebrauchten Ironwood Pech gehabt hast, dafür kann ja wohl Bionicon nichts. Probegefahren bist du es ja hoffentlich und dann bist du aber auch selbst schuld, wenn du dir so ein Bike mit "völlig veralteter Technik oder auch "Glump" kaufst. Sowas merkt man schon beim ersten Fahren, ob es einem taugt oder nicht. Dazu kommt, dass du wohl in einer etwas verkehrten Welt lebst, wenn du meinst, man müsste dir einen Ersatzknopf auf Kulanz geben, nachdem du etwas Gebrauchtes erworben hast. Was geht denn eigentlich bei dir ab???i



Bemerkenswert die Nase hoch? 
wie immer...

1. wäre es Leichtes, so ein Popelteil unverbindlich zu erstatten ( wurde auch nicht gemacht, auch nach freundlicher Anfrage nicht - bezügl. Kulanz
) so hat bionicon just das Vertrauen verloren oder verschissen.
Ach ja: und Heckdämpfer werden auf Kulanz erstattet - wohl eine kann-geregelte Spezelwirtschaft, die da riecht? ( hat ein Geschmäckleh ) Spezialbehandlung nach Nasengeruch? 

2.  Lt. den ganzen Bikebravos war man wohl etwas irritiert - auch Anfängerpech. Fahrrad aber zum gleichen Preis Gott sei Dank wieder 
verkauft - Lehrgeld: 10 euro =  Inseratkosten
Was soll es. Was weg ist, ist weg. Man trauert nicht nach.

3. Der lokale Händler will auch nichts mehr wissen von bio....n.
Hat jetzt Radon im Programm.

4. Werde mir ein Radon Slide 130 - 29" holen? Das Billigste was es dort gibt  und
 paar Schwerlast Laufräder mit Tune-Naben+Z..Felgen dazu.
Hat 130mm Federweg, hält die nächsten 10 Jahre, keine Exotenteile drann.

Fertig ist die Laube!


----------



## FenixRid0r (26. Juli 2013)

Da schalt ich jetzt mal auf Durchzug, den so langsam wird ein gewisses Niveau erreicht des ist unter aller sau!!! 

... Meine Erfahrungen zum Service von Bionicon sind mehr als positiv. Hatte ne defekte Zugstufenkartusche, bei Bionicon angerufen und ersetzt bekommen und des ohne ein Gerede, Wahnsinn. Das Telefonat war so angenehm gewesen. Es kam einen so vor als ob man sich schon ewig kennen würde. Selbst wenn ich die hätte bezahlen müssen, na und? Es kostet alles sein Geld. Aber das man des umsonst bekommt so wie viele andere hier umsonst teile bekommen haben verdient von mir aller höchsten Respekt, weil gerade in der heutigen Zeit des alles andere als selbstverständlich ist. 

Danke Bionicon für das tolle Bike und den mindestens genauso Guten Service, weiter so!


----------



## sPiediNet (26. Juli 2013)

Ihr kennt alle diese Symbol? Also Jungs haut in die Tasten.
Wir müssen uns nicht länger von diesem ..kruzzifix nerven lassen!!


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Juli 2013)

@sPiediNet
 just done!


----------



## häri__ (26. Juli 2013)

Habe ein 2007er Edison.
Einmal hats ziemlich geknarzt - kam selber nicht drauf was der Grund war.
Direkt zu Bionicon gefahren. Arne hat sich ewig Zeit genommen bis wir den Fehler gefunden hatten - der Bionicon-Adapter war defekt. Wurde getauscht incl. Bushing bzw. i-leads.
Auf meine Frage was ich schuldig bin, kam nur der Verweis auf die Kaffeekasse.

So schauts aus.
Hoffentlich gibts Bionicon noch lang.

Gruaß


----------



## Votec Tox (4. August 2013)

Habe binnen zweier Tage eine neue Zugstufe erhalten, nachdem "SuperSepp"  von Bionicon geduldig meine Fragen beantwortet hat und quasi "live" am Telephon mir die Anweisungen zum Ausbau gab! 
Mein Radhändler meines Vertrauens, der teilweise mit dabei war (mußten ja die Teile heißmachen und aufschrauben usw. da brauchte ich kundige Hilfe), war auch schwer beeindruckt (er handelt leider nur mit Speiseeisrädern),
also echt klasse wie man bei Bionicon unterstützt wird!
Nun eine Frage in die Runde der Leser, da Sepp Heute am Sonntag natürlich nicht Rede und Antwort stehen kann 
Wie bekomme ich das Verstellrad samt Verschlußkappe abgebaut?
Ich muß tauschen, da ja bei meiner X-Fusion Delta 8 Gabel der Durchmesser größer ist.
Habe schon die Schraube oben und die beiden Madenschrauben unten entfernt, nix rührt sich 
Wobei diese wohl kaum eine Rolle spielen.
Im Grunde sind beide Teile baugleich, nur ist bei der USD-Gabel ein Art Gewindering draufgeschraubt, um auf den größeren Durchmesser zu kommen. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.
Dieser Ring hat lediglich ganz kl. Löcher, wo man in "zufassen" bekommt.
Selbst wenn ich die Zugstufe vorsichtig einspanne, wie drehe ich diesen Ring runter?

Ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung um was es geht:






Ich bekenne ehrlich, daß ich in der "Suche" nur lustlos rumgesucht habe 
P.S.: Nun doch gesucht, leider nichts gefunden.
LG und vielen Dank!

P.P.S.: Kann man einfach losdrehen - mit der entsprechenden Kraft, ist aber ein Linksgewinde!
Ich war zu zaghaft aber helfende Hände haben es geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (1. Oktober 2013)

Vor ein paar Monaten hat es mir bei meinem Reed den Dämpferadapter zerlegt, was dazu führte, dass mein Bike hinten permanent in der Uphill Stellung war... Gab eine interessante Geometrie, da die Gabel dazu voll ausgefahren war 

Richtig ätzend am dem Malheur war allerdings, dass mir das an einem Freitag vor einer geplanten Wochenend-Biketour, für die extra ein Kumpel angereist war, passiert ist. 

Aus der Not habe ich eine Tugend gemacht und mir Demo-Räder vom Specialized Händler organisiert. Wie ja einige sicher bemerkt haben, war ich mit der Bionicon Dämpfung und auch der Geo-Verstellung nie ganz zufrieden und so freute ich mich um so mehr auf die Specizialed Bikes. Die Bikes fuhren sich dann auch gut... Das Fahrwerk funktioniert auch besser, was mich jedoch viel mehr überrascht was die Sitzposition. So langsam dämmert mir, dass das Reed in L einfach von der Geometrie nicht zu mir passt... Verdamm was nun?

Bis jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher, was das nun mit den Bionicon Service zu tun hat. Ich sah mich schon auf einen anderem Bike durch die Gegend fahren, schaute aber trotzdem auf der Eurobike am Bionicon Stand vorbei. In netter Atmosphäre habe ich mich mit Nico unterhalten und ihm von meinem Problem erzählt. Er hat dann Andi dazu geholt und der meinte, dass mir ein unpassender Rahmen nix bringen würde und wir sicher eine Lösung finden würden... z.B. Tausch des Rahmens! 

Nach meinem Urlaub haben wir dann abgemacht, dass mein Reed Rahmen gegen einen Alva 160 XL  "Testrad-Rahmen" getauscht. Letztes Wochenende konnte ich den Rahmen abholen... Leider hat die Jungs kein passendes Testrad im Angebot, sodass ich ein neuen Rahmen bekommen habe! Gratis!  Wir haben dann noch bemerkt, dass der Umwerfer von Reed nicht ans Alva passt - Also wurde mein Reed Umwerfer gegen einen neuen, passenden eingetauscht! Ich habe mir dazu noch das ganze Fahrwerks-Update gegönnt und bin wirklich happy! Weiter so!


----------



## Promontorium (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann berichte mal zeitnah, wie sich das Fahrwerks-Update so macht!!!


----------



## bonzoo (1. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Dann berichte mal zeitnah, wie sich das Fahrwerks-Update so macht!!!



Schon erledigt... Schau mal in den Klassentreffen Thread


----------



## 4mate (1. Oktober 2013)

Den lesen nicht alle. Ich zum Beispiel


----------



## Promontorium (1. Oktober 2013)

Getan, aber da kommt ja demnach morgen mehr!!!?


----------



## nickdirk (26. Oktober 2013)

Nach all den positiven Anmerkungen, kann ich im besten Fall nur eine durchschnittliche hinzusteuern.

Bionicon Super Shuttle ca. 2010 mit einigen Modifikationen.
Eigentlich gab es nur zwei Probleme; defekte Zugstufe und augenscheinlich Luft in der vorderen Bremse (Saint).

Also vor zwei Wochen, vom MÃ¼nchener Zweitwohnsitz dahin, korrekter Tag, war ja gerade Wallfahrt.
Bike dort vorgezeigt, Probleme geschildert, Fremdanbau (Shimano Saint) erwÃ¤hnt und gezeigt > alles garkein Problem; ein bis max. zwei Wochen (aber lehn dich zurÃ¼ck, wir rufen ja an...)

Eine Woche spÃ¤ter Samstag (hab nur Samstags fÃ¼r solche Angelegenheiten Zeit), irgendwas wurde an der Gabel gemacht, aber keiner der 3-5 anwesenden Personen von bionicon kann etwas erklÃ¤ren (andere Personen sind auch telefonisch nicht erreichbar). Bremse wurde noch nicht gemacht (aber dann wiederholt inspiziert); und Kette wurde gewechselt...definitiver Grund bleibt unklar. "Und wegen der Bremse haben wir ja auch noch nicht angerufen"...aha.

Der nÃ¤chste Samstag; bike steht unverÃ¤ndert...jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass die Zugstufe doch noch garnicht gewechselt ist (kein Problem, ist in 15 min. fertig) > so passiertÂ´s dann auch. Ach ja, eine Shimano Bremse kÃ¶nnen wir ja garnicht entlÃ¼ften (zumindest nicht Saint), wir vergaÃen zu erwÃ¤hnen (darum haben wir uns ja darÃ¼ber wieder mit 3-5 Personen unterhalten; und noch wo angerufen...)
...und die Kette muss wohl beschÃ¤digt gewesen sein, sonst hÃ¤tte wir ja nicht gewechselt...

Eigentlich kostet die Zugstufe fÃ¼r die Double Agent ja 150 â¬, wegen deiner (vollkommen unbegrÃ¼ndeten) Zeiverschwendung, fÃ¼r dich nur 100 â¬ (soweit so gut, aber geschenkt gab es dann "nur" ein T-Shirt) und ich durfte mit weiter defekter Bremse und (wahrscheinlich notwendig) gewechselter Kette, zahlen und mich verabschieden.

So war's gewesen!


----------



## Promontorium (26. Oktober 2013)

DaÃ die Bremse nicht entlÃ¼ftet werden kann bzw. wÃ¼rde, hÃ¤tte man Dir von Anfang an sagen kÃ¶nnen. Wozu sollten sie das auch machen? Sie bieten ja nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht direkt einen Service fÃ¼r nicht funktionierende Anbauteile an, zumal ja auch nachtrÃ¤glich angebaut!

Falls auf die Zugstufe noch Garantie bestand, sind die 100â¬ zu viel - trotz gewechselter Kette und T-Shirt.
Bestand diese aber u.U. nicht mehr, ist eine neue Zugstufe plus Kette incl. Umwechseln und T-Shirt mehr als o.k.! Ãrgerlich angesichts des Defekts sicherlich, da sie bei vielen Ã¼ber wesentlich mehr Jahre oft keine Probleme macht, aber je nach Beanspruchung und mÃ¶glicherweise auch Serienstreuung im Bereich des Normalen!


----------



## damage0099 (28. Oktober 2013)

Freitag abend an meinem SS-FR am Hinterbau li / re ein Haarriß entdeckt, Samstag morgen bei Bionicon angerufen, natürlich jemand erreicht.
Teile bereitgestellt, Montag raus 
Und das zu einem wirklich guten Preis, obwohl keine Garantie etc. mehr drauf!

Service: Nach wie vor von mir 5 Sterne! Top! 

PS: Ich paare mein SS-FR mit dem Hinterbau des Ironwood


----------



## VAN HALEN (31. Oktober 2013)

Dann fährst Du ja jetzt ein "Superwood"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (31. Oktober 2013)

Hauptsache du fährst nicht mit "Morning Wood"...


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

jow 
Siehe in der Galerie


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist schneller Bionicon oder Ihr!

Frage: Für meinen neuen LRS am Alva 180 brauche ich vorne 15mm Steckachse und hinten 12mm Steckachs für 135mm breite?

Danke


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2013)

Denke das hat vorne ne 20mm und hinten X12 = 12x142mm??
Lege mich aber nicht fest...vllt hat sich ja was geändert....aber eher nicht.


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke ....glaube du hast recht


----------



## bionicon (31. Oktober 2013)

20mm und 12x142mm ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

